# Bank account and visa renewal



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello all,

I have left dubai a year ago and my visa has obviously been cancelled since. However, i have maintained my bank accounts and have regularly used them.

I have received an automatically generated e-mail from one of my banks asking me to provide a copy of my renewed visa "to update their records", as the expiry date (of the visa) stored in their system is imminent. As I obviously do not have a renewed visa since I no longer live in Dubai, what will happen if this is not provided? is it merely for information of the bank? or will it lead to abrupt, immediate account closure? Also, I should add that no date or deadline has been fixed to provide this.

I thank you very much in advance for your precious advice!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I think the banks reaction will depend on whether you have any loans or credit cards with them.
If you have any loans or credit cards but dont work or reside in the UAE - then they will probably freeze your bank account until you pay off the outstanding amounts.
Banks here now get very nervous that expats are going to do a runner from the UAE - leaving behind debts (that are extrememly hard to realistically chase in other countries).
It will also depend on what basis you originally opened the account - normal or salary transfer.
If you opened a salary transfer account and now dont have a UAE salary going into the account - they wont like this.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

As far I know its a central bank regulation, that only resident visa holders can open and maintain the "normal" bank accounts. Banks follow up with you after visa or passport expiry, because they need to have proof in their records that you are still a UAE resident. They will likely close your account if they do not get a response from you (but I do not think they act quickly unless there is debt). If after closing the account any positive balance is left, you will not loose it, but you will have to approach the bank personally to get it released. If there is debt, they will likely use your security cheque to file a case....


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Is there a medical reason, such as excessively low blood pressure or insufficient stress and frustration, for banking in the UAE when no longer a resident?


----------



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I think the banks reaction will depend on whether you have any loans or credit cards with them.
> If you have any loans or credit cards but dont work or reside in the UAE - then they will probably freeze your bank account until you pay off the outstanding amounts.
> Banks here now get very nervous that expats are going to do a runner from the UAE - leaving behind debts (that are extrememly hard to realistically chase in other countries).
> ...


Thank you for your enlightening response. Its a normal and salary account. My accounts have been very active and I have zero debt. Lets wait and see what happens. I'll let you and the forum know for sure!


----------



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Edino said:


> As far I know its a central bank regulation, that only resident visa holders can open and maintain the "normal" bank accounts. Banks follow up with you after visa or passport expiry, because they need to have proof in their records that you are still a UAE resident. They will likely close your account if they do not get a response from you (but I do not think they act quickly unless there is debt). If after closing the account any positive balance is left, you will not loose it, but you will have to approach the bank personally to get it released. If there is debt, they will likely use your security cheque to file a case....


Thank you for your swift response. I have zero debt and in fact have been a very good client of the banks. Let's wait and see what happens. I'm sure there are people on the forum with experience in this regard. In the meantime, fingers crossed!


----------



## dathrilla (Jun 13, 2012)

Simey said:


> Is there a medical reason, such as excessively low blood pressure or insufficient stress and frustration, for banking in the UAE when no longer a resident?


Haha, I have regular incoming payments in AED


----------



## nutellaJ (Jul 6, 2015)

is it possible
for the company to renew your visa if u have bank case?


----------



## Shankar5 (Sep 12, 2014)

dathrilla said:


> Thank you for your enlightening response. Its a normal and salary account. My accounts have been very active and I have zero debt. Lets wait and see what happens. I'll let you and the forum know for sure!


I am in a similar situation now. My visa in the bank's file has expired for about a year and half. I have rent income coming in to my account from which my mortgage loan is paid off online. No other transactions/debt. I just need to be able to deposit in to my account, which my tenant does. I am just wondering, how everything panned out for you eventually. Thank you and keenly anticipate your response!


----------

